# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.8.9 - Motorola XT615, Samsung S6500, Samsung S5312 and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.8.9 is out! 
Added support for HTC Touch Diamond2 (TOPA210), Samsung GT-S5312, Samsung GT-S6500, LG E425J, Motorola XT615, 
Huawei E5832S, ZTE MF667!   Medusa Box v1.8.9 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *HTC Touch Diamond2 (TOPA210)* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung GT-S5312* - added Dead Boot Repair*Samsung GT-S6500* - added Dead Boot Repair. (thanks to Mr. Avatar).*LG E425J* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Motorola XT615* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Huawei E5832S* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*ZTE MF667* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic). 
- Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
- Added Software manuals for supported phones.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   With Medusa Box - every next step is a new level of improvement and wider spectrum of updates made specially for you!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

